# Hechtangeln in der Peene



## Esoxfischer (11. April 2007)

Petri!
Vom 11.05. bis zum 14.05.07 soll es nach Verchen an die Mecklenburgische Seenplatte gehen. Wir wollen in der Peene ab Verchen bzw. im Kummerower See vom Boot aus mit Kunstködern angeln. Im Mai 2004 waren wir bereits schon einmal dort und wollten eigentlich im Kummerower See angeln. Vor Ort legte man uns allerdings nahe lieber in der Peene und ihren Torfstichen zu angeln, da der See doch aufgrund seiner Windanfälligkeit recht tückisch wäre und die Chancen auf Hecht für uns ortsfremde in der Peene besser wären. Wir fingen auch Hechte, aber der Großteil war leider untermaßig. Wie ist Eure Meinung? Lieber im See oder lieber in der Peene ab Verchen? (Das Ferienhaus liegt in Verchen direkt am Kummerower See. Ein Echolot ist vorhanden)


----------



## benzy (11. April 2007)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Peene*

Hallo Esoxfilet,

schönen Urlaub in meiner Heimat!
Du hast recht der Kummerower See ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Ab Windstärke 3-4 fahren da noch nicht mal die Einheimischen rauf! Man muß Im Kummerower wissen wo man angeln muß. Wenn du dich unter Land bleibst(Messinger-Gravelotte-Sommersdorf) an der Schilfkante sollte was gehen! Vor Gravelotte ist eine tiefe Stelle(ca.20-23m) da ist immer gut Barsch und im Sommer auch am Tag Aal.
Auch in der Peene solltest du auf jeden Fall deinen Hecht fangen. Aber pass auf die Torfstiche dürfen eigentlich nicht befahren werden. Wir sind auf dem Ende zwischen Demmin und Aalbude ständig am angeln. Aber das Ende ist eigentlich eher das flachere. Im Durchschnitt 2,40-2,80m tief. Von Demmin bis Jarmen ist es wesentlich tiefer-streckenweise5,30m. Da bekommt man auch nochmal einen Zander oder Nachts einen Wels!


----------



## Esoxfischer (14. April 2007)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Peene*

Hallo Benzy,

vielen Dank für die Tipps! Kann man auch in der Nähe um Verchen herum gut im See fangen? Und was wäre für uns besser - eine Angelkarte für die Peene oder für den See?
Gruß
Lars


----------



## mixx222 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Peene*

Hallo!
Ich fahre im September auch an den Kummerower See nach Verchen. Ich war auch schon 2 mal dort habe aber, ausser ein paar Barschen nichts im See gefangen. 
Nun bin ich ziehmlich frustriert.

In der Peene (ab der Aalbude) habe ich zwar schon Hechte rausgeholt, aber nur kleinere (wie bei Esoxfilet) und im See läuft einfach nichts!!!

Mich würde mal brennend interessieren an welchen Stellen, mit welchen Köder und welcher Methode ihr im See oder auch in der Peene Erfolg hattet.

Ich habe es mit Schleppen (Ruderboot) von Wobblern und Blinkern versucht.

Freue mich über jeden Tipp!!!

lg 
mixx


----------



## mixx222 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Peene*

@esoxfilet
Wie war denn dein Urlaub in Verchen.
Hast du Hechte gefangen?

lg mixx


----------



## Wolleraer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Peene*

In der Neukalener Bucht gibt es sehr viele Scharkanten und Untiefen. Dort wird der meiste Hecht gefangen. Vor allem mit Doppel-Z-Blinker wurde dieses Jahr dort viel gefangen. Im Mai waren es vor allendingen kleinere Gummifische die zum Erfolg führten.


----------



## marc983 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hecht/ Wels angeln in der Peene*

Eure Tips zum Hecht angeln werden mir sehr hilfreich sein!
Habt Ihr Infos wo, mit was ich in der Peene besten falls auch einen Wels ran kriege???|uhoh:

Bin vom 19.07-24.07.2010 in Qillitz/Usedom am Achterwasser untergekommen, natürlich mit Boot. Mein Angelspezi ist mir aus beruflichen Gründen abgesprungen, hab dort ne Unterkunft mit separaten Schlafräumen ...(ist quasi alles da).
Würde daher auch gerne vorher Kontakt zu anderen Petrijüngern haben, vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen auf die " pirsch Gehen"#hWenn sich bei mir noch jemand ran hängen möchte,...nur zu, würde mir lieber sein als mit mir Selbsgepräche zu führen....

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bonifaz (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Peene*

schade, ich bin erst eine woche später in der gegend....
Aber hechtangeln kannst jetzt glaub ich dort vergessen, zu warm, eher Barsch und zander...


----------



## marc983 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Peene*

Hi Bonifaz,

das hätte ja gut klappen können, unsere "Fangerlebnisse" sollten wir danach mal auswerten. Auf Hecht kann man im allgemeinen bis ca. 10 Uhr versuchen, dann mal mit Rinderleber auf Waller und am Abend auf Zander und Aal....wird schon werden 

Dann mal Petri heil.


----------



## uer (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Peene*



> Bin vom 19.07-24.07.2010 in Qillitz/Usedom am Achterwasser untergekommen, natürlich mit Boot.


 hi, hier war die rede von der PEENE und nicht vom Peenestrom/Achterwasser |supergri
da bist du mailenweit vom wallerangeln entfernt |sagnix - :q - 

nimm einfach ne leichte spinrute (auf barsch) und 2/3 grundruten mit, besorg dir tauwürmer und du würst eventuell den einen oder anderen barsch oder aal dort fangen,


----------



## marc983 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Peene*



uer schrieb:


> hi, hier war die rede von der PEENE und nicht vom Peenestrom/Achterwasser |supergri
> da bist du mailenweit vom wallerangeln entfernt |sagnix - :q -
> 
> nimm einfach ne leichte spinrute (auf barsch) und 2/3 grundruten mit, besorg dir tauwürmer und du würst eventuell den einen oder anderen barsch oder aal dort fangen,


 
Ich angle gerne mal bis 36 h durch und nehme den größten Radius mit. Die vielen kleinen "Fischchen" habe ich bereits mit 16 J. im Kreis- Pokalangeln tonnenweise raus geholt. Wo Fisch drin ist hol ich auch Fisch raus,......Peene ist mit Zielort und werde sie mehrere km durchangeln...intensivst#h......danke für den Tip & nichts für ungut. Den Aal (keine Strippen) nehme ich dann als Beschäftigung und Beifang gerne mit|rolleyes


----------



## ryckwaerts (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hechtangeln in der Peene*

...peinlich


----------

